# Piano pieces which sound a bit like the first movement of "Moonlight Sonata"



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

*Piano pieces which sound a bit like the first movement of "Moonlight Sonata"*

Before to start with this thread, I've created a poll about film scores, if you want to vote: https://www.talkclassical.com/74258-best-original-score-oscar.html#post2216983

I think that everyone knows the first movement of "Moonlight sonata" of Beethoven.






Here below I'll share two pieces which sound a bit (at lest to me) like it.

Haydn - Sonata No. 59 in E-Flat Major, second movement. The part after 3:10.






"The End of All Our Exploring" - Composed by Max Richter for the score of the TV series leftovers.






Feel free to add other pieces to the collection.
What's your favourite one? if you want, you can anwser to the poll.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I hate to have to stray from your piano music criteria, but every time I hear the following piece I'm always reminded of Ludwig's Moonlight. I know it's a long shot and many will disagree, but it does "just a bit" as you say in your title. I know it's not what you're looking for since it's orchestral, but anyway...just trying to give you a reply.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Maybe César Franck: the prelude from "Prélude, fugue et variation op. 18", originally written for organ, then arranged for piano. You have the triplet-like accompaniment, you have the mock-up of a lamento bass, you have the quiet movement, ...


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Mike Nock's album titled _Ondas_.









Here's a sample: 




"Forgotten Love" is an even better example from the album, but I didn't locate an available video.

This stuff is mesmerizing. Remember the name: Mike Nock.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I think there are one or two preludes from WTC 1 that are sometimes named as similar to the beginning of the "Moonlight" but I am not sure which. More recently, people have mentioned the death of the commendatore at the beginning of Don Giovanni as similar.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Torkelburger said:


> I hate to have to stray from your piano music criteria


Although I know this isn't quite similar to the Beethoven




 (Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonlight sonata, my choice, from those that that is.


----------

